
Tweetbucks Brings Affiliate Fees To Twitter Users. Is That A Good Thing? - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/27/tweetbucks-brings-affiliate-fees-to-twitter-users-is-that-a-good-thing/
======
diN0bot
no.

products made purely for financial gain rather than making the world a better
place are usually not a good thing. spam sux. so does mega-consumption.

